# "The Tree" finished product 100gallon



## asully (Mar 3, 2011)

This vivarium is a 100 gallon hygrolon tank. IT has a mistking system along with an ultrasonic foger. It will hold 4 Bahia Grande Cristobals hopefully as long as the sale goes through.
currently about three weeks of growth.


----------



## Aldross (Dec 30, 2013)

Can't wait to see it 6 months from now.


----------



## 357MAGNOLE (Jan 23, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

I must admit I wasn't too sure about this tank at first (with so much hygrolon), but boy did you prove me wrong! 
These pictures goes straight to my "inspiration folder".

Love your choices of plants too, now all you need is some _Microgramma/Pleopeltis_ and jaws will drop


----------



## asully (Mar 3, 2011)

yeah in person it looks alot better but i think it still looks a bit odd in pictures just because the moss hasnt grown in yet. i wouldnt mind some Microgramma/Pleopeltis send some my way ha


----------



## Dooley1 (Dec 12, 2009)

Can you describe your "moss mix"? This looks great!


----------



## asully (Mar 3, 2011)

Sure the moss you can actually really see in the pics for now is just a sheet moss from joshs frogs, but the moss that will eventually grow in is the moss mix that you get with epiweb i bought it from dusk tropic but i guess folius is the new provider of their products you can get it there.


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

What is the little fern on the bottom in photo 14? Looks nice!


----------



## tongo (Jul 29, 2007)

What did you use to hide the front and sides


----------



## asully (Mar 3, 2011)

I just painted the sides with a primer and paint. the color is like blue mist or something. 

The fern is a white rabbits foot fern that occur as epiphytes in nature.


----------



## Tazman (May 26, 2013)

I like larger set ups with lots of different plants.
Yours looks great.


----------



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)

Promising one. Keep on misting those moss fields!


----------



## asully (Mar 3, 2011)

three times a day for 45 seconds each. its starting to grow a bit. i didnt paint the moss on that thick but i have more and when i move ill re apply it.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Turned out fantastic! Lovin the vines hanging down... gives a nice overall effect to the tank


----------



## asunderco (Apr 4, 2011)

Tank turned out awesome, can't wait for tank updates a couple months from now.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

nice work!


----------



## NM Crawler (Jan 23, 2012)

Great looking viv bud! What make and model humidifier are you using?


----------



## asully (Mar 3, 2011)

it is a holmes humidifier idk the model. But you can do this with most ultrasonic humidifiers just pop off the top and by pvc to fit the hole.


----------



## Tazman (May 26, 2013)

Nice!!! I want atank that big.


----------



## asully (Mar 3, 2011)

update there are three B. grande pumillio now in the tank.


----------



## Alexmenke92 (Nov 19, 2013)

This tank is amazing!


Sent from my RM-893_nam_tmous_201 using Tapatalk


----------



## asully (Mar 3, 2011)

the frogs


----------

